# Apistogramma sp.



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

I am ready to order a few pairs of A. Viejita II. Does anyone still have the contact info from our last order and or want to go in on an order?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I will PM you Larry's info  I'm good on fish right now until I get my other tank set up and get the African Cichlids out of my 75g.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

What african cichlids??????


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I've got some Paracyprachromis nigripinnis and Neolamprologus caudopunctatus in my 75g growout tank and some multies in a 10g right now. They will be going into a 120g once I get it set up.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

I have some multis in a 55 gallon tank. Fry are about 2-3 months old depending on spawn (they are all together). 


And I have been gone a long time! You're keeping africans..... What next? A reef?


----------

